# Two views



## Jamdam (Jul 31, 2021)

Recently acquired this sweet barrel teakettle ink. Check out picture from light box versus backlit by sun.


----------



## willong (Jul 31, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Recently acquired this sweet barrel teakettle ink. Check out picture from light box versus backlit by sun.


Interesting contrast.


----------



## shotdwn (Jul 31, 2021)

Love teakettle inks and that’s a great one.


----------

